# Case Backhoe controls



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I am trying to convert my Case 580 from 4 levers and 2 pedals to the 2 lever back hoe. Case no longer sells the kit. Any one know where to purchase aftermarket?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

why would you ever want to do that?....i love the 4 lever controls and if given the option when i go to a jobsite, i would rather dig with any of our backhoes then a trackhoe with pilot controls...i love the individual control for each function, so much faster


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

*controls*

I learned with two sticks and Im thinking im too damn old to learn new tricks....


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

haha i hear ya...i learned on the case controls so i guess i just picked it up faster...i talk to a lot of guys who learned on the new pilot controls and can't get the case controls down for the life of them...personally i just like individual control when i have to move myself around with the boom....but you probably won't get too many answers here...i would try lawnsite.com under the heavy equipment section...theres a guy on there that knows a lot about case equipment

good luck to you, i don't think its any easy task you are about to partake in.


----------



## js580sl (Nov 6, 2005)

Havent been in here in a while. We have a 2000 Case 580 Super L. Love the machine. It has 2 stick JD. Even though JD in the backhoe we run Cat on the excavator. Sounds weird but couldnt switch the two for the life of me.

I dont like the new pilot controls that much in the backhoes. Dont have the same feel and they arnt as responsive and quick.

We have the kit to switch to Cat control. Kits are still out there. They should still sell them. What model Case are you talking about?

Jim


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

dirt digger;391189 said:


> i love the individual control for each function, so much faster


Your kidding right??


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

gordyo;392456 said:


> Your kidding right??


heck no i'm not kidding...you run a backhoe with 4 sticks....and get good at it, i'm not talking a beginner here because they are the hardest to get use to...then tell me that you like those crappy excavator style controls more...theres nothing like the feel of each lever controling a different function,...its like running a trackloader with the 2 stick bucket controls over the 1 joystick...once you get use to it, they are all you want to run...,machines now are being made so any dummy can hop in and call himself an operator


----------



## js580sl (Nov 6, 2005)

Im 19 and I hate the way machines are going. Dirt digger, I agree with you 100%. I learned on 2 stick. I have run just about every pattern. Now if you asked me to run anything but 2 stick deere on a backhoe, Id look like an idiot. 

I hopped in a 420 Cat today, pilot controls are slow and non-responsive. The loader control was the same way. I dont like cat hoes at all. my dad owned 2 and had nothing but problems although Cats are well balanced(although the front end likes to bounce up alot) and good pushing machines.

As far as Im concerned when its time for a new backhoe I want another 580Super L series 2. Get in the cab its simple and not designed to look automotive. Last of the good machines. A machine designed to dig and work as a backhoe.

Jim


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

look for a equipment junk yard. find a junked wobble stick. take the hydro block and switch it in to your ho. yeah its probally gonna take a lil work but would work.



and as far as case 4 lever being fast.. wow never seen that one b4. and well i learned on a case 4 lever. that was close to 15 yrs ago.

give me a new cat with pilot controls.. so much better feel. when the controls are to your side. instead of having to look over/around the controls in front of you.

imo.

payton


----------

